# Arnold's Secrets of Success



## Curt James (Oct 28, 2010)

Posted this elsewhere on the site but believe these words are worthy of their own thread! 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## musclepump (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## twarrior (Oct 29, 2010)

Good articles.  Arnold is great but I'd like to see some videos and articles from successful bodybuilders that didn't use steroids to give hope to those that are either too old to or don;t want to use them.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 11, 2010)

twarrior said:


> Good articles.  Arnold is great but I'd like to see some videos and articles from successful bodybuilders that didn't use steroids to give hope to those that are either too old to or don;t want to use them.




steroids didn't get arnold to where he is...


----------



## Ryan Bracewell (Nov 11, 2010)

one thing that got arnold where he is you can not create.......charisma


----------



## willievergetbig (Nov 13, 2010)

Ryan Bracewell said:


> one thing that got arnold where he is you can not create.......*charisma*


 
thats very true, most of all though some folks just seem to have an *almost unearthly drive, driven to succeed at all costs*, i 'wish' to a degree i had it but in me its simply not there, as much as the time Arnold spent working hard to succeed, i spent that time staring out of the window. horrific but true.
Cheers


----------



## willievergetbig (Nov 13, 2010)

twarrior said:


> Good articles. Arnold is great but I'd like to see some videos and articles from successful bodybuilders *that didn't use steroids to give hope to those that are either too old to or don;t want to use them.*


 
because i have not enough posts as yet i cannot post links but look
up on the net, *John Grimek on Steve Reeves* training for the Mr America
great article
Cheers


----------



## SFW (Nov 13, 2010)

> _Good articles. Arnold is great but I'd like to see some videos and articles from successful bodybuilders that didn't use steroids to give hope to those that are either too old to or don;t want to use them._




_ _


----------



## SFW (Nov 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video


 
i like how this vid was put together.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 13, 2010)

Amazing, good job Curt


----------



## M-Rods (Nov 15, 2010)

Ryan Bracewell said:


> one thing that got arnold where he is you can not create.......charisma


----------



## iloveaerobics (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL! arnold is a steroid user..


----------



## MyK (Nov 15, 2010)

iloveaerobics said:


> LOL! arnold is a steroid user..


 
you're a cunt and need to fuck off now!


----------



## MyK (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks Curt! that was awesome! reps are not working right now though! thanks again!!!!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 16, 2011)

I tried the You Tube, but with no success. THis is the direct link for which you then can see it:

YouTube - Arnold Schwarzenegger on 1973 Dating Game TV Show

I thought a trip down memory lane for a minute might be fun!


----------



## oufinny (Jan 16, 2011)

Great post, Arnie is the man!


----------



## dworld (Jan 16, 2011)

great


----------



## AnabollicA (Jan 16, 2011)

Arnie on the Dating Game! Awesome, I never saw that one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## painisgreat (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Built (Jan 16, 2011)

twarrior said:


> Good articles.  Arnold is great but I'd like to see some videos and articles from successful bodybuilders that didn't use steroids to give hope to those that are either too old to or don;t want to use them.



FYI - I can respect not wanting to use them, but one is never "too old" to use anabolic steroids. In fact, it is the infirm and the elderly for whom these drugs do the most good - after all, these are the people for whom steroids were originally developed.


----------



## superman90221 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice very


----------



## Anna_lev (Jan 17, 2011)

He confesses himself in an interview that he used steroids


----------

